
The Paradox of the Black Feminist Panda: Godel and Intersectionality - CultState
http://cultstate.com/?p=125
======
CultState
Let theories be a set of theorems.

Let a theorem be a set of proofs that predict and detect oppression.

Let intersectionality imply inversions (!) to be:

\- The intersections (∩) of the complement (c) of a theory with its
overlapping theories and non-overlapping theories.

\- The absolute complement of an theory and all non-overlapping theories.

Let intersectionality deny complements of a theory as a complete theory.

Let intersectionality treat all intersecting theories as new theories.

Let A, C, D be overlapping theories, thus:

Let D = B ∩ C

Let E = C ∩ A

Let F = A ∩ B

Thus, inversions can be defined as:

!A = (A ∩ B)c ∩ C

!B = (B ∩ C)c ∩ A

!C = (C ∩ A)c ∩ B

Thus:

!A = D !B = E

!C = F

But:

(A ∩ B)c ∩ C = B ∩ C

(B ∩ C)c ∩ A = C ∩ A

(C ∩ A)c ∩ B = A ∩ B

This is logically false since B ∩ C contains not just (A ∩ B)c ∩ C, but also A
∩ B ∩ C.

Intersectionality's implications of inversion, then, is false.

To further demonstrate the point, let X be a different theory of oppression
that has no intersecting theorems. Thus:

Ø = X ∩ A

Ø = X ∩ B

Ø = X ∩ C

Ø = X ∩ D

Ø = X ∩ E

Ø = X ∩ F

Thus:

X ∉ B ∩ C

X ∉ C ∩ A

X ∉ A ∩ B

However, due to the second rule of inversion, X is part of all inversions.
Thus:

!A = D

Ø = X ∩ D

Ø = X ∩ (B ∩ C)

But:

!A = (A ∩ B)c ∩ C

Ø = X ∩ !A

Ø = X ∩ (A ∩ B)c ∩ C

Is a false statement.

